# Pigeon found behind my apt, Ktown, LA, CA



## Jaykay (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi all, found a young pigeon behind my apts. looks like it was attacked by an animal I'm guessing. Head was scabbed over, one eye also scabbed, huddled by wall. I came back down after an hour, with a box and took him upstairs as it was a very hot day. After reading some posts here, I have a little heater (sock w rice), have given it water, seems more alert. Tried to feed him some corn, but won't eat yet. Do notice possible mites. Local vets won't treat any birds. Any advice? He seems like he is responding to time out of the heat and some care, but I have no experience with birds. He has started flapping wings and stretching. Head is the worst part that I can see. Dabbed on some Neosporin. It was not an open wound but looks like skull may be slightly exposed, but scabbed over and possibly healing. 
Any local recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Sure, could you post a pic so we have an idea of age of bird. Put some wild bird seed or pigeon or dove feed out and a small bowl of warm sugar water. If he is too young and not eating on his own, you will have to feed a few times a day manually minimally. I think if you search this site, there are some links to either hand feed or how to feed a pigeon that wont eat, I think one of mine may still be on youtube as well. The fav here is to feed thawed warmed frozen peas and corn right into the back of the beak one at a time. About 30 per feeding altogether. If he spits them out, you are not putting far enough back in the mouth. Its rather easy. Is there any way a moderator can make a sticky or a permanent feeding thread so we are not repeating ourselves every single day with the same Q&A. Something a newbie can find instantly so when we are not on the same time zone or page that they can find that easily and quickly? Im sure many of us could contribute different short videos of how to feed at different life stages.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Leg banded or not? 

Water is alright to give seeing as how hot it has been here. I just wouldn't leave it in there with the bird because it's likely he'd tip it over.

Neosporin is helpful at keeping his would moist for healing.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 1, 2015)

No leg band whatsoever. I'll try to post a pic. Hoping tomorrow he or she will be a bit stronger. already seems better than when I first found it I hope! Thank you for the responses!


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks so much! I will post a pic soon. I've held it a couple times and it seems to be comfortable and not wanting to go back in the box. I have paper Easter grass in there with a cloth. Newspaper and cloth lining bottom and box is well ventilated. I am concerned about the mites or lice, but no way wanted to stress it more today by attempting any delousing.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

The mites and lice are generally species specific. They may crawl on you but will think you smell or look funny =) but still they are gross.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping the youngster. Here is a link on caring for baby pigeons:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm*


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 1, 2015)

Great, thanks so much. That's the problem now. He won't eat. I'll try taking him out of the box as I've read that they may not eat/drink in there, but I think it may come down to getting creative--I'll look up the vids. I know he really should eat today...I do have wild bird seed and have tried the corn, but no luck so far. I'll keep trying! 
Thanks!☺


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 1, 2015)

Also, I have Amoxicillan 500 Mg capsules here at home. Should I be trying to give that to him? In a smaller dose? He does have a head injury but it was already healing when I found him. I'll have to post a picture so you guys can better see.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 1, 2015)

*Photo of the bird*

 is he only a couple weeks? I will get a better shot of him outside of the box soon.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

He got scapled, actually that heals pretty well and fast once cleaned and antibiotic ointment put on. He does need to eat, I would be feeding kaytee hand feeding formula, but if that is too hard for you you can feed defrosted peas, start slow and give say 15 see how his crop is emptying , if it does then up the peas to about 30 3 times a day at this point. They have moisture so you don't have to worry about hydrating. I would not keep him on heat at this time, he has enough feathers and he is stable.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

He is about 3.5 weeks old, scalped by another pigeon and out of the nest prematurely. He needs to be hand fed either peas and corn frozen thawed and warm not cooked one at a time about 30 or 40 per feeding 3 times a day. If you send me your email, I can send u various ways to feed, as this stage you also have the option to pour handfuls of seed into his mouth and dip beak in water for chaser. Really easy.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh also of concern are the mites or lice. They're crawling mostly on his head and unde wings...near his body. I didn't think it best to spray or bathe right at this juncture. Not sure what to do here...thanks! Sorry, I a really am a newbie and trying to read anything I can before posting a repetitive question.:/


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

You sure can treat if you want, if it is just the lice long skinny very thin greyish white, I wouldnt worry but if RED mite, get them gone. They suck the blood right out of them like a flea on a dog. As long as he is eating and resting and give him a good week to recover and gain strength and rest, then give him a dip with either soapy water or get a spray from pet store and follow instructions. Not the end of the world right now.  You might consider giving him and electrolyte water from drug store for a week called pedialyte or the no name brand, that will get him going, give him a head start. If he is not stressed and is feeding well, he should not develop canker and may do very well.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 1, 2015)

I think they are the red mites. Very teeny, crawling...when squashed there's blood...they're gross. What do I use? Don't want to be too harsh.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 1, 2015)

Sorry, I was too quick on the reply...soapy water or a dip?


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 1, 2015)

He's giving me a lot of trouble--not eating. Tried several different things. The crop. It's covered by feathers? I just feel for a bulge? I'm lost, but can look up bird biology to get more of a grasp on things...


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Go to youtube if you have the internet. Plenty of videos on how to hand feed a young pigeon. Good luck to you!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Jaykay said:


> I think they are the red mites. Very teeny, crawling...when squashed there's blood...they're gross. What do I use? Don't want to be too harsh.



If they are red mites you need to get rid of them asap, they will weaken the bird, you will also at the same time have to completely change whatever you are housing him in, toss it outside, or get rid of it or boil it, wash all bedding and use completely new stuff, bowls food everything. Toss out all seed in bowl and water cuz those mites only go on the bird to feed then they leave the bird to crawl into cracks and crevices and feed and are like little vampires and hide from the light. So, find a spray at the pet store for caged birds that kills mites and redo all as stated above at the same time or they will simply crawl back onto the bird and you have done all that work for nothing.

You could probably get one of those vapona no pest strips but they are called something else now, cut open pack, cut off 1/4 of the yellow brick, stick it in a sock and place it in the box or nest or carrier or cage or whatever u keep the bird in, if too strong a smell cut an even smaller piece and put it in.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 1, 2015)

*Baby pigeon update!*

Hi all, just wanted to thank everyone especially my dear CBL for being at my beckon call when I have any questions. Pigeon is now eating, staying warm and resting to recoup from his injuries. He's so much more alert and we're getting more comfortable with one another. I love him!! I will bathe him tomorrow, to clean him up a bit. 
Thanks all so much. Much Appreciated!
Xoxo
J


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed. As was already mentioned a couple of times, 30 to 40 at each sitting 3 times a day. Make sure the crop empties before feeding again.

As far as the mites, you can pick up a spray at pet shops, or Sevein garden dust 5% at Walmart or any lawn and gard place and hardware store. Dust him with a cotton ball, but keep it out of his face. Get under the wings and tail good.
Probably not red mites if you are seeing them during the day. They hide in cracks during the day and attack the bird at night.

Should also be treated for canker.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry, I posted before seeing that he is now eating with CBL's help. Good job!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Im hoping she will post the videos of the feeding from the jar with the dry seed and then I had her make a warm slurry instead and it went down so nice, he really ate with gusto. Poor thing took a severe beating and scalping but is doing so much better and so is J. She really stepped up to the plate and stuck with me and him and got the job done. I think her video will really help others in the same position and worked really well, I have it but wont post without her permission. After some trial and error, sending vids back and forth, she finally chose the jar and balloon method and the baby co operates very well. Once they both got over their fear of handling, it worked out amazing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful that he is eating.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

How can I get this video CBL or jaykay? 
If it is something personal I wouldn't ask for. Thank you


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Kiddy I can email to you anytime


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Wonderful news that he is eating! He is adorable! Good job helping him!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

CBL said:


> Kiddy I can email to you anytime


Thanks CBL, I got them and love you for them


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

How is your little one doing?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

You're welcome kiddy any time 
Jaykay is doing GREAT, the bird is eating like a pig, growing, acting like a normal bird, but we are trying now to determine if the right eye is oi the socket, he sustained such a back scalping, we cannot tell. The video seems to show that the torn scalp is stuck and or growing and healing to the actual eyelids of the bird, thereby covering over its eye/socket.
So she has made arrangements to get an eye ointment antibiotic prescription from family doc and will put that in and on and try to slowly peel back the healing scalpt to hopefully slowly reveal an intact eye, thats my hope anyway. Either way she is doing a stellar job, going above and beyond. He is very tame and doing amazingly well considering his bad injury.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 1, 2015)

*Jacks/Jackie's Progress*

Hi all! Just wanted to check in! Jack or Jackie is doing well and will prob start flying any day now. He has BOTH, functioning eyes which is great news considering I thought only the one. The large scab on head came off to my surprise, to reveal an eye! The healing skin and injury is pulling up the eyelids that give his eye a slanted appearance, but at least the eye is there. I've tried to cut a little slit to relieve the streching, under CBL's instruction, but the skin is harder to get through and I can't do much more. Made a little slit but prob not big enough to make much of a difference. I'm doing my best and the important thing is that he's happy, safe and eating healthier, proper food I just got at Jedd's Bird Supply in Anahiem, Ca. (For those of you in U.S. On West Coast, it's worth the drive but they mainly run an online business, selling bulk). Jack is eating mostly this mix of canary, budgie, millet, safflower, corn, peas, etc. Also mixing in some "Pigeon Candy," but he still has a tough time with the larger seeds. A family member wrote me a script for IN eye, antibiotic ointment for his eye and injury so using that as well. Just treated for Canker, over the past few days in case he does have. he occasionally "yawns." Overall I'm so happy and I love him tons! Never realized a bird could be so loving and friendly! Can't wait to see this baby fly! 
I'm still using the slurry in the jar for easy, bigger mouthfuls as well as hand-feeding peas/corn. He's come a long way and so have I. 
CBL has helped me tremendously and I'm indebted to her and to this forum.😊


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 1, 2015)

*More photos of Jack*

Having trouble attaching multiple photos in one post...just wanted to post some more photos for you guys. 
I'll also post a before/after so you guys can see the beating this little baby took, and is kicking butt!!!😋


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 1, 2015)

*Jack's injured side of head*

Eye looks clear and healthy.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 1, 2015)

*The first day I found him*

This is a photo from July 1st, when I first found him. I thought he was dead then upon closer inspection, he was shaking. it was very hot out that day and I had no idea what I was doing but knew he had to be saved!


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 1, 2015)

*Early Jack Photo*

Sorry guys, I get an error when I attempt to post multiple photos. Just posted a couple pics day of and shortly after finding him. The larger bird shots, with him obviously bigger, are most recent. Trying to post more but it's a little tedious doing one by one.
If anyone needs any help or vids of feedings, I can try to help. I'm not even close to knowing much about Pigeons but am here if anyone needs. 
Thanks again, all of you.☺❤


----------



## Katydid11 (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow! Nice work! That bird totally wouldn't have made it without your help and TLC!!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Great job with Jack or Jackie! Lovely bird! Thank you!


----------

